# "Are you open?" for stores etc



## Rednaxela

If I walk up to a waiter who is standing outside of a restaurant and I want to ask, "Are you open?" How would I say that?

I'm sure you don't translate directly from English and say: "Είσαι ανοικτός;" 

Perhaps: "Είστε ανοικτοί;" (to refer to all the employees).

I know you can ask: "Είναι ανοικτό το εστιατόριο;"

But, I'd like to know the most common way of asking this question.

Thank you! (This is my first post)


----------



## GreekNative

Hi Rednaxela and welcome to the forum.

very simply, I think "Είστε ανοιχτά;" will do it.


----------



## Rednaxela

Thanks, GreekNative!

Εστιατόριο is neuter singular, so I would have expected: "Είστε ανοιχτό;"

Ανοιχτά is neuter plural. So, what does it refer to?


----------



## GreekNative

Your rationale is correct, but still, one would never say "είστε ανοικτό" or "είστε ανοιχτοί", although grammatically correct. 
I guess it's by analogy to "τα μαγαζιά είναι ανοιχτά", or the word is considered to be an adverb, here. I'm not sure.

P.S. When you've been to a store and it was closed, you can then talk about it to someone, by saying "Πήγα στο σουπερμάρκετ αλλά ήταν κλειστό/κλειστά". 
Both versions being used, the latter more often, in spoken language.


----------



## Rednaxela

How strange. I never would have figured this out on my own.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## orthophron

"είστε ανοιχτά;"
"ανοιχτά" is an adverb of manner (= with the doors open). If you find the sentence "είμαι καλά" logical, then you can start getting familiar with "είμαι ανοιχτά".


----------



## elineo

Δεν θα συνιστούσα ποτέ να μπείτε σε ένα μαγαζί και να πείτε στην υπάλληλο "είστε ανοιχτή;". Απεναντίας το είστε "ανοιχτή σε διάλογο ή παρατηρήσεις" λέγεται άνετα, χωρίς πρόβλημα. Πάντα όταν λέμε το "ανοιχτός-ή" σε πρόσωπα προσδιορίζουμε το λόγο.


----------



## markesa

I'd definitely use the adverb for open - "είστε ανοιχτά;" I have heard it said and  have used it myself and it was perfectly understood and not rejected.


----------

